# new cod6 MW video



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/49096.html

ski-doo`s :doublesho:argie:


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow i really can't wait for it now PS3 BEST GAME i reckon


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

or best 360 thats been converted to the PS3.:thumb:

No seriously I can't wait.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Should be the absolute dogs b0llocks COD 6, roll on November 10th.


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

i couldnt care less about the single player, its all about Team deathmatches


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep, Cant wait till Cod 4.2!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

The last camera shot taken from an aerial night vision camera looks very realistic, I loved that level in CoD4 so I hope it will make another appearance in this one!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

sure gonna look sexy on my new comp


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

there getting rid of some of the weapons from cod4


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

loo_goblin said:


> there getting rid of some of the weapons from cod4


All I need is a suppressed M4 and an R700 rifle


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

loo_goblin said:


> there getting rid of some of the weapons from cod4


Onwards and upwards i hope :thumb:


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I'd like to see a suppressed Sniper rifle!

other than than m4, mp5, shotgun, done lol

does look awesome, I am really tempted to buy an xbox aswell as ps3 just so I can play some more people I know as a lot of them are xboxers lol


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm not excited I'm not excited I'm not excited I'm not excited I'm not excited I'm not excited I'm not excited 





















ok I'm excited


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

*Vehicles will be in MW2
*M16 will return, using stopping power will only be OHK at head, neck, and torso (abdomen, limbs, and hands/feet will not)
*Ak47 and M4 will return, unknown if there are any changes
*M40 will return, ACOG damage boost will be fixed
*Scorpion, P90, M21, R700, G3, G360 will not return
*There are more unknown weapons that will not return
*New sniper rifle: SR25M (United states forces)
*New Assault rifle: Diemeco C8 (Canadian forces M4 equivelant)
*New Assault rifle: L85A2 (United Kingdom forces)
*Total weapons in multiplayer are said to be around 35
*Favourite Modern warfare 1 maps will return
*Helicopters, air strikes, UAV will return
*Red dot sightings will come in different shapes for multiplayer (circular, square, original)
*Snipers will have special grass camouflage (As seen in Modern warfare 1’s campaign)
*All perks will return from MW except eavesdrop and others will be altered
*All gametypes will return from MW and all will have hardcore versions
*New gametype: Secure (Call of duty version of capture the flag, however you capture the enemy’s Intel)
*New gametype unconfirmed name, similar to search and destroy, however instead of trying to plant a bomb, you try to kill a specified enemy
*Solider customization for each class (and each country)
*Sniper with silencers will NOT be in multiplayer
*There are NO bots in local multiplayer
*Similar version to Nazi Zombies, however details are unknown
*NO guest players online, 1 player per console
*Killcam save feature
*There is blood and gore
*Offline/Online Co-op
*Story takes place in the Middle East
*Role as US marines return
*Ken Lally voice work in campaign
*Release is set for sometime in November
*New army tags will be available to add different elements in campaign (similar to halo skulls)
*Campaign-only weapons


----------



## jimmer (Apr 7, 2007)

That looks so good . First time ive seen that new vid . Only saw the weird one at the start of the year . Cant wait .


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

November..can't wait  loved COD 4


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Awol said:


> I'd like to see a suppressed Sniper rifle!
> 
> other than than m4, mp5, shotgun, done lol
> 
> does look awesome, I am really tempted to buy an xbox aswell as ps3 just so I can play some more people I know as a lot of them are xboxers lol


yes! supressed sniper rifle will be so cooool. cos i'm a sneaky barsteward and when i run uav jammer i have to hold fire from my sniping position.

edit: just seen none in multiplayer. booooooo!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

does anyone actually use eavesdrop perk?


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

cod 4 headless chickens lookin for glitches 

hopefully mw2 will be more tactical instead of the kids with noob tubes and no skill.
i just hate spawning/die'n , 
id prefair to get 1 or 2 kills survive the game with no deaths ,
search and destroy is a good game mode but you can still get noobed lo


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

DUBLIN HITMAN said:


> cod 4 headless chickens lookin for glitches
> 
> hopefully mw2 will be more tactical instead of the kids with noob tubes and no skill.
> i just hate spawning/die'n ,
> ...


some hitman :lol:

i would like to see juggernaut,martydom and last stand perks taken out of all hardcore games.fair enough in softcore,but not in hardcore.


----------

